# Risotto Ideas Needed.....I've never had this before



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

I've decided to make some tonight but need some ideas.  I've never fixed this before and I have no clue why.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2006)

I assume you have a basic recipe.  I'd recommend you start with a simple version to get the idea of what risotto is all about.  Then, you can make approx. a zillion versions of the dish.


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2006)

If I am not mistaken urmaniac posted a really good recipe a while ago. I'll go have a look for it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 7, 2006)

This is one of the classic risottos, Risotto alla Milanese, which also follows the basic technic of risotto making in general.

-1 cup of carnaroli rice (if you can't find it arborio is fine, but carnaroli is the ideal type for making risotto)
-One big onion, finely chopped
-extra virgin olive oil
-1 bayleaf
-half cup of white wine
-500-700ml of hot good quality broth
-1 packet (or just a few strings) of saffran, powdered
-freshly ground parmigiano

In an ample saucepan sautè the onion with plenty of olive oil over middle heat. Add the rice and let the oil coat each morsel of rice well, stirring briskly. When the rice gets semi-transperent add the bayleaf and wine, if necessary raise the heat level, when the wine is almost absorbed (but not burning) start adding the broth one ladleful at a time, adding another ladleful when the previous batch of broth is well absorbed (but the rice should still remain wet), stirring constantly. Repeat the procesure until the rice are cooked "al dente" (firm, not crunchy not mushy)... it should take about somewhere between 20-25minutes more or less, maybe with the electric range it may take a little longer but patiently repeat the procedure in this case, just make sure you prepare enough broth. When it is almost ready, add the saffran to give that wonderful colour and aroma. Cook a few minutes more. Serve hot with plenty of parmigiano to sprinkle upon. The trick to make the wonderful risotto is this "add the broth little by little", instead of letting it cook in the full amount of broth, though it is a little tedious the end result must be tasted to be believed, the each morsel of rice is covered and bursting with its flavour, it is just something else!!


A few easy varieties... add shredded radicchio & carrots or portobello mushrooms when you saute the onions.  Follow the rest of the recipe except for the addition of saffran.

Now, this is just a couple of example for a starter... once you get a hang of the making of risotto, you can just run your fancy wild and can do just about anything with the recipe... enjoy the experience!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken urmaniac posted a really good recipe a while ago. I'll go have a look for it.


 
Aha... you beat me to it!!  Don't worry, I got it taken care of


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2006)

LMAO! Thats too funny! Thanks for saving me a search. Sizz, RDG posted one too, look for his to have some versions to compare.


----------



## RDG (Jun 7, 2006)

The base for a risotto dish is always the same: Brown some sliced onion in butter, put the rice, let it roast for a whilke (a coupleof minutes) pour some white wine (or red, in some cases) and let it evaporate. add some broth, a little after a little, til rice is ready (about twenty minutes).
Over this, you can decide to add nearly everything, beacuse rice is very similar to bread.
If you add bacon and black beans with red wine.....and you have a smoky risotto, very "strong". Or some shrimps and seafood, with white wine and a fish or vegetable broth... Or sausage roasted together with onions....
There is a very famous risotto, with strawberries, and another one with asparagus. Don't have limits: it's difficult to be wrong.....
The left over can be passed again in butter, and you have a new one, "al salto", or mixed with a couple of eggs, for a risotto omelette....
Try.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-classic-risotto-alla-milanese-straight-milano-italy-19923.html


----------



## RDG (Jun 7, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> This is one of the classic risottos, Risotto alla Milanese, which also follows the basic technic of risotto making in general.
> 
> 
> -extra virgin olive oil


AAAARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO OIL in Risotto alla Milanese!!!!   
Butter, my God, butter........


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Now, you can trust ^^^this guy (RDG) as he is a true blue Milanese!! 

Here is the hardcore authentic recipe from him I should have mentioned I omitted the usage of the bone marrow, as I am not so picky when it comes to a meat product, and Cristiano is happy about the way I make it... (Okay RDG, you can laugh at him after all he is a Roman  )
But if you really want to make a true version of risotto milanese, bone marrow is the way to go!

edited to add... ah yes, butter, too... yes, I know it taste better, but somehow I am accustomed to do it with the evoo... but again, you are right...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 7, 2006)

One quick note to add to everyone's wonderful tips and recipes is that if for whatever reason you choice to omit the wine, you can simply add more stock (or milk, cream, etc) in place of the wine and the end result will be virtually the same, save perhaps for that mild flavour that it imparts to the dish. I never use alcohol in mine and I'm happy to report that I've not heard any complaints from my Roman husband (and he's the pickest eater I've ever known!).


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> One quick note to add to everyone's wonderful tips and recipes is that if for whatever reason you choice to omit the wine, you can simply add more stock (or milk, cream, etc) in place of the wine and the end result will be virtually the same, save perhaps for that mild flavour that it imparts to the dish. I never use alcohol in mine and I'm happy to report that I've not heard any complaints from my Roman husband (and he's the pickest eater I've ever known!).


 
Thanks Piccolina.........I love wine but don't cook a whole lot with it d/t DH's taste.  I figured I could just substitute more stock. Thanks for letting me know I was right with this hunch.  Care to share your recipe?


----------



## Shunka (Jun 7, 2006)

I never use wine in my risotto either, always use more broth.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 7, 2006)

Risotto doesn't reheat well.  With leftovers, I form the risotto into patties (sometimes formed around mozzy), coat the patties with bread crumbs and pan fry them.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

Well no Risotto tonight.  Unfort., my local grocery store doesn't carry it.  I'll have to pick some up when we go do our big shopping.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 7, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Well no Risotto tonight. Unfort., my local grocery store doesn't carry it. I'll have to pick some up when we go do our big shopping.


You might try regular pearl rice.  There is a definite texture difference between pearl and arborio and I usually use pearl because I prefer it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> You might try regular pearl rice. There is a definite texture difference between pearl and arborio and I usually use pearl because I prefer it.


 
I didn't even see that.  The only thing they had was white, brown and wild rice.  I live in a small town and I doubt if most people heard of Risotto around here  .  I'll check for it when I go to my hometown later this week for our big shopping.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2006)

If the store that you go to gives you a choice between Carnaroli and Arborio rice, buy the Carnaroli because it gives a better texture in risotto than Arborio. However, Carnaroli is a little more expensive and 90% of the places that sell rice for risotto will only carry Arborio. 

Also, keep in mind that Risotto al Milanese is more of a side dish than if you wanted to eat risotto as a meal. You can do what this Italian chef taught me when we had leftover risotto milanese on nights we ran Osso Bucco as a special: eat it with bolognese sauce and lots of fresh grated parmigiano-reggiano.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

I only use Carnaroli rice for risottos.  I love the way the grains turn 'creamy'...


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 4, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> This is one of the classic risottos, Risotto alla Milanese, which also follows the basic technic of risotto making in general.
> 
> -1 cup of carnaroli rice (if you can't find it arborio is fine, but carnaroli is the ideal type for making risotto)
> -One big onion, finely chopped
> ...


 
I know this post is from a long time ago, but I made this risotto a couple nights ago - Oh my gosh - it is soooooo good! I added mushrooms while sauteing the onions - simply delicious. Thanks!!!!!


----------

